# Hall Ambulance



## MrClean (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone out there in EMS land that can give me some info about Hall Ambulance,
Thanks


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 4, 2011)

you will get nowhere on this site with out first providing a specific question.

now then as to now seam like a ****, do you have any questions I may help you with in regard to HALL ambulance in Kern County California?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 4, 2011)

I may be able to answer some questions on them as well if needed. Post them up.


----------



## MrClean (Oct 5, 2011)

*Hall Ambulance ?s*

DO they have a pay scale?

Do they pay for experience?

Are they a stepping stone company or are they a career oriented company, and like to retain its employees?

Thanks


----------



## Rev.IKON (Oct 5, 2011)

they pay with trident layered gum my source: http://youtu.be/tviPLpD8VG8

now that i laughed call them ask them.. they were really nice when i interviewed with them. yes to your first questions. i believe its a year min experience for higher pay. thats what i was told.


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 5, 2011)

its a career place don't even think about putting any fire experience on your resume, or hint to them in anyway that you wanna pursue anything but EMS.


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2011)

Can someone post the payscale for us to see by chance?


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 6, 2011)

MrClean said:


> DO they have a pay scale?
> 
> Do they pay for experience?
> 
> ...



Yes, they pay for experience.
Yes, they are a career oriented company that prides itself on long-term retention.
Yes, they have a pay scale.
No, I don't know what it is but I have seen on their site that Paramedics start at $36,600/year.


----------



## CalMedic (Oct 11, 2011)

Starting there as a medic with a few OT shirts in the mix and your talking 45000 a year. 

But as stated dont mention that you have ever thought about becoming a firefighter or anything related:rofl:

If you look like you may better yourself they dont like that either. 

Its not just them it seems to be like that with most of the company's in the state of California. 

From a previous employee though if asked would I work for them id say Yes there pay is good for being a medic and for the area you can afford pretty nice place. There is some stuff thats a pain in the butt but the + outway the - IMO.

Great Equipment too.


----------

